# استشهاد 10 فى انفجار سيارة مفخخة بأتوبيس مجندين بين رفح والعريش وإصابة 35



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*استشهاد 10 فى انفجار سيارة مفخخة بأتوبيس مجندين بين رفح والعريش وإصابة 35.. استنفار أمنى وقطع الاتصالات بسيناء.. وطائرات "الأباتشى" تمشط موقع التفجير.. والجيش الثانى يرفع درجة الاستعداد القصوى*​ 
*الأربعاء، 20 نوفمبر 2013 - 10:10​*
*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى والسيد فلاح ومحمد حسين*
*استشهد 10 مجندين صباح اليوم "الأربعاء"، خلال حادث إرهابى استهدف أتوبيسا للإجازات بمنطقة "الشلاق" بين رفح والعريش، من خلال سيارة مفخخة نصف نقل محملة بالمتفجرات، "تى إن تى" كان يقودها إرهابيون يرتدون أحزمة ناسفة.
وقال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن أتوبيس الأجازات التابع للجيش الثانى الميدانى، وكان فى طريقه إلى القاهرة، واستهدفته السيارة المفخخة بشكل مفاجئ، حيث كانت تسير بجواره من مسافة قصيرة.
وقال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن عدد المصابين فى الحادث الإرهابى الذى استهدف أتوبيس أجازات تابعا للجيش الثانى الميدانى بطريق العريش – رفح تصاعد إلى 35 مصابا، تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى العريش العسكرى.
ورفعت وحدات الجيش الثانى الميدانى الموجودة فى مناطق العريش والشيخ زويد ورفح درجات الاستعداد القصوى، بعد حادث التفجير الإرهابى، الذى استهدف أتوبيس أجازات، وأسفر عن استشهاد 10 مجندين.
وانتشرت دوريات مكثفة للشرطة العسكرية على الطرق الرئيسية والفرعية، لجمع معلومات عن المخططين للحادث الإرهابى، الذى استهدف مجندين أبرياء.
وقال مصدر أمنى بالعريش، إنه تم رفع حالة الاستنفار الأمنى عقب وقوع الحادث الإرهابى، والذى أسفر عن استشهاد 10 جنود، وإصابة ما يقرب من 35 جنديًا.
وأضاف المصدر، أن طائرات الأباتشى تحلق فى سماء العريش وعلى مستوى منخفض من موقع الحادث، لملاحقة الجناة والبحث عن مرتكبى الحادث الإرهابى.
وأكد شهود عيان، أنه تم قطع الاتصالات عن عدة مناطق فى محافظة شمال سيناء بعد وقوع الحادث الإرهابى، تزامنًا مع الحملات الأمنية التى تشنها قوات الجيش والشرطة لملاحقة العناصر المسلحة والذى استهدفوا حافلة الجنود.
وعلى جانب آخر، حلقت مروحيات الهليكوبتر فى سماء مدينة العريش على ارتفاعات متوسطة، للبحث عن الجناة والعناصر المسلحة، خاصة فى منطقة الخروبة على طريق العريش الدولى، موقع الحادث الإرهابى.
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

لازم نصطبح بدم كل يوم كدا----
 يا رب ارحمنا


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجيش: "فيرنا" مفخخة استهدفت المجندين

*




العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد علي​
بوابة الوفد - متابعات:
الاربعاء , 20 نوفمير 2013 11:12​
*استعرض المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للجيش وقائع استهداف حافلة المجندين بشمال سيناء وقال انه فى تمام الساعة 07:45 صباح اليوم استهدفت سيارة مفخخة من طراز "هيونداى - فيرنا" يستقلها عناصر إرهابية حافلة إجازات لأفراد القوات المسلحة أثناء مرورها بمنطقة "الشلاق" الواقعة بغرب مدينة الشيخ زويد.​**وأضاف أن الحادث أسفر عن استشهاد "10" جنود [سائق - 3 أفراد من قوات التأمين - 6 جنود] وإصابة [35] آخرين بإصابات خطيرة تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية.
وقال المتحدث العسكرى إن القوات المسلحة تنعى ببالغ الحزن والأسى دماء أبناءها فى سبيل الواجب، وتؤكد للشعب المصرى العظيم عزم رجالها على مواصلة حربهم ضد الإرهاب الأسود والقضاء الكامل على دعاة الظلام والفتنة والتكفير.
وشدد المتحدث العسكرى على أن دماء أبنائنا الغالية إنما تزيدنا إصرارنا على تطهير مصر وتأمين شعبها من العنف والإرهاب الغادر.
وأضاف أننا نتقدم أيضًا قادة وضباط وضباط صف وجنود بخالص العزاء والمواساة للشعب المصرى ولأسر الشهداء والمصابين..داعين الله عز وجل أن يتغمد شهداء مصر الأبرار بواسع الرحمة والمغفرة وأن يلهم أسرهم وشعب مصر الصبر والسلوان، وللمصابين الشفاء العاجل.​*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أدان الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء حادث استهداف الجنود بسيارة مفخخة، بين منقطتى العريش ورفح صباح اليوم، مما أدى الى مصرع 10 ـ وإصابة ما يقرب من 35 مجند.​*
*وأكد رئيس الوزراء اليوم الأربعاء على أن الحكومة تدرس كافة البدائل للتعامل مع الأحداث الإرهابية المتلاحقة والرد بما يردع قوى الإرهاب والظلام، ويقتص لأرواح شهدائنا الأبرار.​*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال "شهاب وجيه" المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار: إن انسحابهم من احتفالات محمد محمود بالأمس، كانت خشية وقوع أعمال عنف، مشيراً إلى إنه خلال الاحتفالات كان هناك أشخاص يقموا بالترويج لحملة انتخابية لشخص ما, وأشخاص أخرين يهتفون للمطالبة بإسقاط الدولة وهذا لايتلائم مع ظروف الإحتفالية.​**وحمل "وجيه", فى اتصال هاتفى مع الإعلامية أمانى الخياط ببرنامج "صباح أون" عبر فضائية "أون تى فى", اليوم الأربعاء, مسئولية اغتيال عدد من الجنود بالعريش صباح اليوم لكل من حرض على الكراهية وهاجم وخون الدولة المصرية والشرطة والجيش. ​**وأكد المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار: أن مصر أصبحت فى أمسّ الحاجة للتعاون للقضاء على الإرهاب والعنف مطالباً الشعب المصرى بمساندة الجيش والشرطة للتصدى للإرهابيين.​*​​​


----------



## mary naeem (20 نوفمبر 2013)

تفاصيل استشهاد 10 جنود برفح





صورة 

*أكدت فضائية "صدي البلد" أن حادثة انفجار أتوبيس الجنود في رفح وقعت الساعة السابعة و 45 دقيقة صباح اليوم الأربعاء.
وأضافت أن مجموعة من اتوبيسات القوات المسلحة التابعة لكتيبة المشاة الموجودة في رفح كانوا متجهين إلي عملهم لحراسة مدرعات القوات المسلحة بعد انتهاء إجازتهم.
وعند اتجاههم بمنطقة الخروبة شرق العريش كانت هناك سيارة بيضاء اللون محملة بمواد شديدة الانفجار وأثناء مرور الجنود انفجرت السيارة مما نتج عنه تهشم زجاج جميع الاتوبيسات وتدمير الأتوبيس القريب من السيارة بالكامل.
ونتج عن الحادث استشهاد 10 جنود و إصابة 35 جنديًا 4 منهم في حالة خطيرة تم نقلهم بالطائرات لمستشفي تابعة للقوات المسلحة بالقاهرة.
*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*
ترجمة - دينا قدري
تحدثت صحيفة "لوموند" الفرنسية عن مقتل عشرة جنود على الأقل وإصابة خمسة وثلاثين آخرين جراء انفجار سيارة مفخخة بالقرب من مدينة العريش في شمال سيناء، وهي المنطقة التي ازدادت فيها الهجمات ضد قوات الأمن منذ عزل الرئيس الإسلامي محمد مرسي على يد الجيش.​* *وكان الجنود يستقلون حافلة وقت وقوع الهجوم عليهم، ولم تعلن أية جهة مسئوليتها عن هذا الهجوم الذي اعتبرته الصحيفة الفرنسية الأكثر دموية في شبه جزيرة سيناء منذ أن حمل المتمردون المرتبطون بتنظيم القاعدة السلاح في الثالث من يوليو.​* *وشددت صحيفة "لوموند" الفرنسية على أن الهجمات شبه اليومية أسفرت عن سقوط عشرات القتلى في صفوف الجيش والشرطة في مختلف أنحاء البلاد، وفي سيناء بصفة خاصة.​* *وقد أعلنت بعض الحركات الجهادية السرية المسلحة، التي ترتبط بتنظيم القاعدة في بعض الأحيان، مسئوليتها عن معظم الهجمات ردًا على القمع الدموي الذي تتبعه السلطات المصرية الجديدة التي عينها الجيش ضد أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.​* *وأعلنت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" المرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة مسئوليتها عن اغتيال المقدم محمد مبروك، الضابط في جهاز الأمن الوطني المتورط في قمع الإسلاميين. وكانت هذه الجماعة التي تتمركز في شبه جزيرة سيناء غير المستقرة قد تحملت مسئولية الهجوم على موكب وزير الداخلية الذي نجا منه.​*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*دان مجلس الوزراء، على لسان السفير هانى صلاح المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، التفجير الذى استهدف حافلة نقل جنود بالعريش وأسفر عن استشهاد 10 مجندين، وإصابة 35 آخرين.​*
* كما أدان تفجير كمين الشرطة بمنطقة عبود، موضحاً أن الحكومة لن تتهاون ضد الجماعات الإرهابية التى تريد زعزعة أمن واستقرار البلاد.​*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال مصدر أمنى بالعريش إنه تم نقل الجنود المصابين نتيجة الحادث الإرهابي الذي وقع بالقرب من منطقة الخروبة علي طريق العريش الدولي إلي القاهرة للعلاج عن طريق طائرات حربية.*​
*كانت سيارة نصف نقل محملة بالمتفجرات “تي إن تي” قد انفجرت بالقرب من حاملة ناقلات جنود، مما أسفر عن استشهاد 10 جنود وإصابة ما يقرب من 20 جنديًا في حالة خطرة.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*بدأ فريق تابع لعدة جهات أمنية، معاينة موقع التفجير الإرهابى، الذى خلف وراءه ما يزيد على 40 شهيداً ومصابا، من الجنود، منذ قليل.*
*وقال مصدر أمنى إنه تمت معاينة مسرح الجريمة وتصويرها، وسؤال شهود العيان من الجنود المصابين، والناجين من الحادث، كما تم أخذ عينات من أشلاء الشهداء والانتحاريين الذين نفذوا الهجوم، وفحص حطام السيارة المفخخة.*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أغلقت القوات المسلحة وقوات من الشرطة بشكل تام منطقة الحادث الانتحارى الذى شهدته المنطقة التى تنتصف طريق العريش الشيخ زويد صباح اليوم، واستشهد خلاله وأصيب 45 جندياً.*
*ومنعت القوات دخول أفراد للمنطقة، كما منعت وصول مندوبى الصحف ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة بشمال سيناء والتصريح والإدلاء بأى بيانات ومعلومات حول الحادث.*
*وشوهدت قوات الأمن على الارتكازات القريبة من منطقة الحادث فى حالة استنفار شديدة.*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال شهود عيان بشمال سيناء، إن الحركة توقفت على طريق العريش الشيخ زويد، بعد وقوع الحادث الانتحارى الذى أودى بحياة 10 جنود، وإصابة 35 آخرين صباح اليوم. *
*وأغلقت قوات الأمن الطريق بشكل كلى بكافة المواقع، والارتكازات الأمنية، واتخذ المسافرون على هذا الطريق ممرات بديلة عبر مسالك رملية ودروب زراعية.*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هما 10 بس و لا 41!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عندى زميلى والده فى الجيش قال له 41 قتيل !!! و بيئكد!!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 نوفمبر 2013)

عمل جبان ندل خسيس
قامت به جماعة ارهابية ملعونة
ما ذنب هؤلاء الشباب اى ذنب اقترفتوه
ربنا ينتقم منهم امين


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعلن مصدر امنى بشمال سيناء أنه تم التوصل إلى أسماء 6 من شهداء العملية الإرهابية الغادرة التى استهدفت أتوبييس المجندين بالعريش بواسطة سيارة مفخخة.*
*والجنود الشهداء الذين تم التعرف على جثامينهم هم:" ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم ، وعبدالرحمن حسين ابراهيم ، وعبدالله احمد عبدالمولى ، وعمر حمدى بدر ، وخالد عيد سلامة .وعبدالسلام صبيح" .*
*وجارى التعرف على 4 جثث اخرى .*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ننشر قائمة بأسماء الجنود الذين استشهدوا صباح اليوم في التفجير الإرهابي بالعريش.*
*وهم "المجند أحمد رمضان علي, والمجند محمد إبراهيم عبد العظيم, والمجند أحمد محسن عبد السلام, والمجند صديق قنديل, والمجند خالد عبد السلام, والمجند عبدالسلام صبيح, والمجند عبدالله أحمد عبد المولى, والمجند إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم, والمجند عبد الحميد حسين إبراهيم, وصف ضابط عمر حمدي محمد".
وأصيب في هذا الحادث 35 آخرين بينهم ضباط وجنود من أفراد القوات المسلحة.
واستعرض المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للجيش وقائع استهداف حافلة المجندين بشمال سيناء وقال إنه فى تمام الساعة 07:45 صباح اليوم استهدفت سيارة مفخخة من طراز "هيونداى - فيرنا" يستقلها عناصر إرهابية حافلة إجازات لأفراد القوات المسلحة أثناء مرورها بمنطقة "الشلاق" الواقعة بغرب مدينة الشيخ زويد.
وأضاف أن الحادث أسفر عن استشهاد "10" جنود [سائق - 3 أفراد من قوات التأمين - 6 جنود] وإصابة [35] آخرين بإصابات خطيرة تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية.*​*وقال المتحدث العسكرى إن القوات المسلحة تنعى ببالغ الحزن والأسى دماء أبناءها فى سبيل الواجب، وتؤكد للشعب المصرى العظيم عزم رجالها على مواصلة حربهم ضد الإرهاب الأسود والقضاء الكامل على دعاة الظلام والفتنة والتكفير.*​
*وشدد المتحدث العسكرى على أن دماء أبنائنا الغالية إنما تزيدنا إصرارنا على تطهير مصر وتأمين شعبها من العنف والإرهاب الغادر.*​
*وأضاف أننا نتقدم أيضًا قادة وضباط وضباط صف وجنود بخالص العزاء والمواساة للشعب المصرى ولأسر الشهداء والمصابين..داعين الله عز وجل أن يتغمد شهداء مصر الأبرار بواسع الرحمة والمغفرة وأن يلهم أسرهم وشعب مصر الصبر والسلوان، وللمصابين الشفاء العاجل.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أعلنت القوات المسلحة أن أعداد المصابين فى حادث العريش الإرهابى صباح اليوم إلى 37 مصابا، منهم 7 فى حالة خطرة، بينما وصلت أعداد المتوفين حتى الآن إلى 11 شهيدا من محافظات مختلفة. *​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قالت مصادر أمنية، إن التحقيقات فى حادث التفجير الإرهابى، الذى وقع على طريق الشيخ زويد العريش اليوم وراح ضحيته 45 جندياً ما بين قتيل وجريح، أشارت إلى أن السيارة التى استقلها الإرهابى الانتحارى، خرجت على الأتوبيسات التى تقل الجنود من طريق فرعى واصطدمت بسرعة فى أحد الأتوبيسات.*
*وأوضحت المصادر، أن الأتوبيس الذى انفجرت به السيارة تحطم بشكل كلى فى حين لم تبقَ أى معالم من سيارة الانتحارى. *
*ولا تزال التحقيقات فى الحادث جارية وسط تكتم أمنى على الحادث وإغلاق تام لمنطقة وقوعه.*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال اللواء الدكتور إيهاب يوسف، الخبير الأمنى، إنه يجب زيادة التأمين للجنود فى سيناء خاصة فى ظل تزايد استهدافهم، موضحا أن جماعة بيت المقدس وجماعات أخرى متطرفة فى سيناء أعلنوا صراحة أن قوات الشرطة والجيش بما فيهم وزير الدفاع والداخلية على قوائم الاغتيالات، لافتا إلى أن عملية استشهاد الجنود فى سيناء تحمل بصمات "أنصار بيت المقدس"، مضيفاً أن "هناك تقصير أمنى فى توفير الحماية الأمنية لأفراد الشرطة، وخاصة عقب تصريحات الجماعات الإرهابية الأخيرة".*
*وأضاف "يوسف" فى مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "العربية" اليوم الأربعاء، أن الدولة لديها جهاز امن وطنى ومخابرات أقوياء، موضحا أن الجماعات الإرهابية تريد توصيل رسالة للمجتمع الدولى بأن مصر لن تحقق أى أهداف ايجابية عقب ثورة 30 يونيه، مشيرا إلى أن أمريكا لن تستطيع القضاء على تنظيم القاعدة على الرغم أن الأخير هو خليقة أمريكية، مضيفا أن هناك معلومات تم تسريبها من جهاز الأمن الوطنى عند اقتحامه عن ضباط الجهاز وأماكنهم وتم نشرها على مواقع الانترنت وقتها.*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بشمال سيناء جهودها لضبط مرتكبى الحادث الانتحارى الذى أودى بحياة 10جنديا، وإصابة 35 آخرين صباح اليوم، وتم التوصل إلى 6 أسماء منهم وهم: "إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم، وعبد الرحمن حسين إبراهيم، وعبد الله أحمد عبد المولى، وعمر حمدى بدر، وخالد عيد سلامة، وعبد السلام صبيح".*
*وأغلقت القوات المسلحة وقوات من الشرطة بشكل تام منطقة الحادث التى تنتصف طريق العريش الشيخ زويد، ومنعت القوات دخول أفراد للمنطقة، كما منعت وصول مندوبى الصحف ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة بشمال سيناء والتصريح والإدلاء بأى بيانات ومعلومات حول الحادث.*
*وقال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء، إن مؤشرات التحقيقات الأولية فى حادث تفجير العريش تشير إلى تورط جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس فى هذا الحادث، مؤكدة أن مجرياته تمت بنفس طريقة العمليات الانتحارية السابقة التى شهدتها شمال سيناء .*
*وتابع المصدر، أن الحادث بشع وتشير مشاهده إلى أن لدى الجماعات الإرهابية عقيدة راسخة بمحاربة الجيش والشرطة المصرية بكل ما يملكون.*
*ولم تعلن جهة رسمية مسئوليتها عن الحادث الذى راح ضحيتة 10 جنود، وأصيب 35 آخرون. *
*وبدأ فريق تابع لعدة جهات أمنية، معاينة موقع التفجير الإرهابى، وقال مصدر أمنى، إنه تمت معاينة مسرح الجريمة وتصويرها، وسؤال شهود العيان من الجنود المصابين، والناجين من الحادث، كما تم أخذ عينات من أشلاء الشهداء والانتحاريين الذين نفذوا الهجوم، وفحص حطام السيارة المفخخة.*
*فيما كشف خبير أمنى، أن التحقيقات الأولية فى حادث تفجير الشيخ زويد، الذى أسفر عن استشهاد 10 جنود، وإصابة 35 آخرين، كشفت أن التفجير تم بواسطة "انتحارى" يستقل سيارة فيرنا، بداخلها 150 كيلو متفجرات، انفجرت فور اصطدامها بالأتوبيس الذى يقل الجنود.*
*وقال المصدر، إنه تعذر سحب عينات من الشخص الانتحارى، نظراً لتحوله إلى أشلاء يصعب جمعها، فى حين تم رفع أشلاء من جثامين الجنود الشهداء.*
*وفى نفس السياق قال شهود عيان بشمال سيناء، إن الحركة توقفت على طريق العريش الشيخ زويد، وأغلقت قوات الأمن الطريق بشكل كلى بكافة المواقع، والارتكازات الأمنية، واتخذ المسافرون على هذا الطريق ممرات بديلة عبر مسالك رملية ودروب زراعية.*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*توالت حملة الإدانات من مختلف القوى السياسية، للعمليات الإرهابية فى سيناء، والتى كان آخرها استشهاد وإصابة ما يزيد على 40 جنديا، بمنطقة الشيخ زويد، فى شمال سيناء، إثر انفجار سيارة مفخخة، فى الأتوبيس الذى كان يقلهم، فى الوقت الذى حذر فيه خبراء أمنون من اتساع دائرة الإرهاب لتشمل اغتيالات تطول قضاة وإعلاميين ورموز سياسية.*
*وقال الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ: " علينا إدراك أن الشعب المصرى أمام معركة ممتدة مع المنظمات الجهادية السلفية والتى من بينها جمعية أنصار بيت المقدس.. والعمليات الإرهابية التى استعادت عافيتها بعد ظهور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى تأخذ أشكالا مختلفة وتمثلها عدة منظمات أصبح أهمها التنظيم المسمى بأنصار بيت المقدس، وهو ما يمثل الوريث الرئيسى لتنظيم التوحيد والجهاد الذى نشأ فى سيناء ونفذ العمليات الأخيرة فى شرم الشيخ ونوبيع فى 2003 و2004 وغيرها".*
*وأضاف فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": "رغم الجهود الفاعلة للقوات المسلحة لمواجهة الإرهاب فى سيناء إلا أنه لازالت هناك خلايا نشطة وقادرة على تنفيذ عمليات هنا وهناك، ومواجهة هذه التنظيمات لا يتم فى أسابيع قليلة إنما يمتد لفترة وهذا ما كان متوقعا من البداية وعلينا إدراكه".*
*من جانبه، أدان محمد نبوى مسئول المكتب الإعلامى لحركة تمرد العمليات الإرهابية التى تستهدف الجنود والضباط، مطالبا بضرورة تطبيق قانون الإرهاب وتفعيلة بشكل سريع كما أنه على قوات الأمن مواجهة تلك العمليات بكل حزم.*
*وأضاف نبوى، أن العناصر الأمنية عليها استخدام المعلومات التى حصلت عليها بشأن جمعية أنصار بيت المقدس وغيرها من المنظمات الإرهابية للتمكن من القبض على الجانى.*
*فيما اعتبر اللواء محمود منصور، الخبير الاستراتيجى، مدير الجمعية العربية للدراسات الاستراتيجية، أن مصر فى حرب معلنة تديرها أجهزة مخابراتية دولية على رأسها أمريكا وإسرائيل، وعدة دول أوروبية، مضيفاً أن تلك الدول اجتمعت لتدبير 3 محاور لتدمير مصر، الأول هو نشر الفوضى، والثانى الاغتيالات للشخصيات العامة، والثالث الحرب ضد القوات المسلحة والشرطة لإسقاطهما.*
*وقال منصور لـ"اليوم السابع": "تلك أحلامهم، ولمصر أحلامها وقدراتها، ومنذ 30 يونيو، أثبتت الأجهزة الأمنية المصرية أنها قادرة على حماية طموحات شعبها، لكن نحذر الشعب من الوقوع فى الفوضى".*
*وأضاف أن التفجيرات المتتالية فى سيناء خلال الفترة الأخيرة، يقتصر تمويلها وإمدادها الرئيسى على حركة حماس، لافتاً إلى أنهم لا يرغبون فى التوقف عن التبعية وعمالتهم لحركة الإخوان المسلمين، مضحية بالمصلحة العليا للشعب الفلسطينى بقطاع غزة، حسب تعبيره، قائلاً: "إننا لا نملك إلا أن نلوم الفلسطينيين على صمتهم عن تلك الحركة التى خانت القضية الفلسطينية".*
*لفت "منصور"، إلى أن قواتنا المسلحة سيطرت بالفعل على سيناء، وحققت نجاحات متتالية، مضيفاً أن ما يحدث من عمليات تفجير، ما هى إلا عمليات محدودة يستطيع أن يفعلها أى إرهابى، مؤكداً أن ذلك دلالة على إفلاسهم فى الأساليب التى يلجئون إليها، وهو نشاط إرهابى له نهاية.*
*وأضاف أن الحرية لابد وأن يكون لها ثمن، والهدف من تلك الأعمال الإرهابية السيطرة على العالم العربى بالكامل وتقزيم الدول العربية وتفتيتها لدول صغيرة، قائلاً:"إن تلك المخططات أنفق عليها أموال كثيرة، والدول الممولة لها فى انتظار ثمار تلك المخططات، والتى لن تأتى لهم إلا بأيدى المصريين، وهو ما يفرض علينا ضرورة التأكيد على المصريين والعرب أن يحذروا من الفعل الأجنبى ضد مصر كونها العمود الفقرى للأمة العربية والإسلامية".*
*من جانبه قال اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد، الخبير الأمنى، وأستاذ العلوم الجنائية، أن تفجيرات العريش، وعبود، تشير إلى رابط جنائى وقاسم مشترك، وهو أن تلك التفجيرات ما هى إلا نتيجة مترتبة على فخ ميدان التحرير، وأكذوبة إحياء ذكرى الشهداء، والذى يتضمن تحريضا على افتعال الاضطرابات، على حد قوله.*
*وتوقع الخبير الأمنى، استمرارها على يد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان فى ليبيا، والإخوان المصريين الهاربين، محذراً من أن تطال تلك الأيادى الغادرة الشخصيات العامة فى الفترة المقبلة، وعلى رأسهم رجال الإعلام والصحافة، والقضاة الذين سينظرون قضية التخابر المتهم فيها الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، وذلك عقب اغتيال قيادات الأمن القومى.*
*وأكد أستاذ العلوم الجنائية، أن ما يحدث اليوم هو إفرازات جماعات إرهابية، قائلاً: "نحمد الله أنه لم يقع حادثا إرهابياً بمعنى الكلمة حتى الآن، وهذا يعنى أنه قد غلت يد التنظيم الإرهابى فى مصر"، مشدداً على ضرورة استمرار المواجهة والحرب على الإرهاب فى سيناء.*
*وفى ووجه "عبد الحميد" خالص التحية لكل من والد الشهيد جيكا، وجميع أمهات شهداء الثورة عن عدم مشاركتهم فى المهزلة التى حدثت فى حق علم مصر، وفخ التحريض بميدان التحرير، تحت مسمى "سرادق العزاء"، مضيفاً أن إحياء ذكرى الشهداء لا يتناسب مع حرق العلم، حيث أن الشهداء كانوا يلتفون بعلم مصر داخل أكفانهم*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أثار تفجير سيناء الإرهابى، الذى خلف وراءه ما يزيد عن 40 قتيلاً ومصاباً، من جنود القوات المسلحة، سيلاً من الإدانات الواسعة، والمطالبة بالقصاص من كل من شارك وحرض على استهداف الجنود، فى سيناء، وغيرها.*
*وقال الدكتور عمرو دراج، وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولى السابق، فى كلمة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك": "أدين بكل قوة حادث استهداف الجنود المصريين اليوم فى سيناء.. هذه الأفعال الإجرامية وردود أفعالها لا تصب إلا فى صالح أعداء الوطن".*
*بينما قال عزازى على عزازى، المتحدث باسم جبهة الإنقاذ، وعضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى: "رحم الله شهداءنا فى سيناء وفى كل مكان من ارض مصر الطاهرة.. أما الذين يقتلون وينقضون العهد والميثاق فلا أمان لهم".*
*فى حين، أكد خالد على المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية فى كلمة له على "فيس بوك"، أن الإرهاب لا يصنع تغيير والقمع لن يخلق استقرار، قائلاً: "رحم الله جنودنا وكل الأبرياء الذين يدفعون ثمن هذا الصراع المرير، ونحتسبهم من الشهداء بإذن الله".*
*كما نعى رجل الأعمال أحمد أبو هشيمة، شهداء جنود القوات المسلحة، قائلا: "ببالغ الحزن والأسى أنعى شهداءنا من جنود قواتنا المسلحة فى حادث السيارة المفخخة بالعريش لهم الرحمة ولأسرهم الصبر والسلوان".*
*فى حين، قال باسل عادل، نائب وزير الرياضة فى تغريدة له عبر "تويتر": "رحم الله جنودنا الشرفاء وثبت جيشنا العظيم فى مواجهة الإرهاب وداعميه.. مصر تنتصر بمشيئة الله هذه ثقتنا وقناعاتنا والمستفيد من الإرهاب شريك فيه بالضرورة، مصر لنا".*
*فى حين توجهت صفحة "أنا آسف يا ريس" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" برسالة إلى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى طالبته فيها بإقالة حكومة الببلاوى، وقالت الرسالة: "سيادة الفريق نعلم مدى المعاناة التى يمر بها الوطن والتضحيات التى بذلها رجال الجيش والشرطة فى حماية وأمن الوطن والمواطنين، ونعلم أن هذه الدماء تزداد يومياً إصرارا منكم على تطهير مصر وتأمين شعبها من العنف والإرهاب، أننا نعلم مدى صعوبة هذه المرحلة والفترة العصيبة التى يمر بها الوطن من أحداث مؤلمة توجع قلوبنا كل يوم ونعلم مدى إخلاصك ووطنيتك وتفانيك أنت ورجالك فى خدمة وحماية مصر". *
*وأضافت الرسالة: "فوضنا القوات المسلحة بمحاربة الإرهاب ولكن مازالت جنودنا تقتل كل يوم بالعشرات على حدود مصر المتفرقة وقدمت الشرطة أيضاً فى خلال هذه الشهور أكثر عشرات الشهداء ومئات من الأسر تبكى كل يوم على أبنائها وضحاياها، ولا نعلم ما هو الإصرار على إبقاء حكومة هشة وفاشلة تتسبب فى قتل المصريين وخراب الوطن".**
وتابعت: "سيادة الفريق يجب التدخل فوراً لإقالة هذه الحكومة الفاشلة التى نثق تمام الثقة أنها تتسبب فى صناعة الأزمات لإحراج موقف القوات المسلحة أمام الشعب والعالم، سيادة الفريق أبناؤك ورجالك يقتلون كل يوم الوطن يعانى من ضعف وفوضى وفشل غير مسبوق ولم نرى إلا مجرد شعارات وأحاديث لا تثمن ولا تغنى من جوع، سيادة الفريق استمرار هذه المهزلة ليس فى صالحك وليس فى صالح الوطن كله، مازلنا معك نفوضك على محاربة الإرهاب ومازلنا نثق فى وطنيتك ولكننا ننقل لك الآن صورة بسيطة ومصغرة من مشاعر مئات من الأسر الغاضبة التى قدمت وتقدم أرواح أبنائهم فداءً للوطن، رحم الله شهداء الواجب والوطن".*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*تنعى القوات المسلحة أبناءها شهداء الواجب، وهم الرقيب الشهيد عبد الرحمن حسين إبراهيم، "أبو كبير- الشرقية" والرقيب الشهيد عمرو حمدى محمد بدر " أشمون – المنوفية" والمجندون الشهداء أحمد رمضان على على "أبشواى – الفيوم"، وإبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم "أبو عطوة - الإسماعيلية" وخالد عيد سلامة "حلوان - القاهرة " وعبد الله أحمد عبد المولى وعبد السلام صبيح العدل حسين، "أشمون – المنوفية"، ومحمد إبراهيم عبد العظيم، "شبين الكوم – المنوفية"، وأحمد محسن عبد السلام، "رأس غارب – البحر الأحمر" ورياض محمد رياض قنديل"، ميت غمر – الدقهلية " وصديق جبريل سليمان محمد"،حى السلام – الإسماعيلية "الذين لبوا نداء وطنهم، وبذلوا الدم والعرق، لحماية أمنة وحدوده، وكانوا مثالا للشجاعة والإقدام والتضحية بأرواحهم، حتى ينعم كل مواطن على أرض مصر بالأمن والاستقرار.*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى لــ"اليوم السابع" إن القوات المسلحة قررت تنظيم جنازة عسكرية لشهداء حادث العريش مساء اليوم، عقب وصولهم من شمال سيناء، مؤكدا أنه لم يتم حتى الآن تحديد المكان الخاص بالجنازة. *​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قامت قوات الجيش قبل قليل بنقل الأتوبيسات التابعة لها، والتى تعرضت صباح اليوم لتفجير انتحارى طالها عندما فجر انتحارى سيارة بها .*
*وقال شهود عيان، إن القوات نقلت الأتوبيسات وبقايا السيارة إلى مقر أمنى وتم خلاء الموقع من أى آثار للحادث باستثناء بقايا حطام السيارة .*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال شهود عيان إن قوات امنية تنتشر بمنطقة الشيخ زويد، وشوهدت تلاحق إحدى السيارات الخاصة وألقت القبض على 4 أشخاص من أحد المقاهى واقتادتهم إلى مقر أمنى بالمدينة .*
​*كما تم توقيف آخرين واجراء عمليات تفتيش فى أكمنة متحركة بكافة أنحاء المدينة، وتزامنت الحملات مع اطلاق نار كثيف من كافة الارتكازات الأمنية بالمحافظة.*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى، إن مجموعة من العناصر التكفيرية هى التى نفذت حادث تفجيرات العريش صباح اليوم، حيث استهدفت 4 أتوبيسات مخصصة للأجازات الميدانية لأفراد القوات المسلحة بسيناء باستخدام سيارة مفخخة يقودها انتحاريان بمنطقة الشلاقة جنوب الشيخ زويد، على طريق رفح- العريش، وأسفر الهجوم عن استشهاد 11مجندا، وإصابة 37 أخرين منهم 7 فى حالة حرجة تم نقلهم بواسطة الطائرات المجهزة طبيًا إلى مستشفيات العريش والمعادى العسكرى لتلقى العلاج.*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*حصل اليوم السابع على صور لعدد من المصابين فى تفجيرات الشيخ زويد الإرهابى
 أثناء نقلهم من موقع الحادث.*









































​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*السيسى خلال تشييع جنازة شهداء العريش: 
الحادث الغادر لن يزيدنا إلا إصراراً وعزيمة
 ولن نسمح لمن يرفعون السلاح بتدمير الوطن وقهر شعبه
 ولا نخشى أن تصيبنا رصاصات الغدر 
وسنضحى بأرواحنا من أجل مصر*​ 
*الأربعاء، 20 نوفمبر 2013 - 19:41​*



*الفريق اول عبدالفتاح السيسى خلال تشييع جنازة شهداء العريش​*​*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى​**وصلت إلى قاعدة ألماظة الجوية جثامين 11 شهيدا من أبناء القوات المسلحة، ضحايا الحادث الإرهابى الغادر، الذى وقع صباح اليوم، بمنطقة الشلاقة جنوب الشيخ زويد على طريق رفح - العريش.
وكان فى استقبال جثامين الشهداء الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، حيث أجريت لهم جنازة عسكرية مهيبة بحضور الفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة واللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية وكبار قادة القوات المسلحة والشرطة وأسر الشهداء.
وقدم الفريق أول السيسى تعازيه لأسر الشهداء الذين صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه، وكانوا أوفياء للوطن ومثالا للشجاعة والإقدام والتضحية بأرواحهم فداء لمصر وشعبها العظيم.
وأكد الفريق أول السيسى أن العزاء ليس لأسر الشهداء والقوات المسلحة وإنما لمصر كلها، فهم أبناؤها الذين قدموا أرواحهم فداء لها من أجل مواجهة الإرهاب ومن يرفعون السلاح فى وجه أبناء هذا الوطن.
وأكد أن هذا الحادث الغادر الذى لن يزيدنا إلا إصراراً وعزيمة، وإننا لن نسمح لمن يرفعون السلاح من بتدمير هذا الوطن وقهر شعبه، وأضاف أننا لا نخشى أن تصيبنا رصاصات الغدر من أجل هذا الوطن ونحن موجودون لمنعهم ومحاربتهم بأرواحنا مهما كانت التضحيات, فنحن لا نخاف الموت لأننا سنكون شهداء أمام الله.
وطالب أسر الشهداء الفريق أول السيسى بسرعة القصاص العادل لأبنائهم ممن شارك ودبر فى هذا الحادث الغادر، مؤكدين أن ما تقوم به القوات المسلحة فى سيناء من حرب ضد الإرهاب هو العزاء الوحيد لأبنائهم الذين سقطوا على أرضها الطاهرة.
** وقال الفريق السيسى إن كل من يرفع السلاح فى وجه الجيش أو الشرطة، فهو إرهابى مجرم يريد تدمير البلد.*​*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*إعلان الحداد 3 أيام على مقتل الجنود*
​


*كتب ـ محسن سليم ومحمد عبدالرازق:الاربعاء
*​ *أعلن الرئيس عدلي منصور حالة الحداد العام لمدة ثلاثة أيام، على أرواح شهداء القوات المُسلحة، وشهيد الأمن الوطني، الذين إغتالتهم يد الإرهاب الآثمة.*
*واكدت رئاسة الجمهورية في بيان لها  أن أرواح أولئك الشهداء ودمائهم الذكية التي سالت على أرض سيناء سيكون لها قصاصها، فإنها لتُعاهد الشعب المصري على أنها ستجتث هذا الإرهاب الأسود من كافة أراضيها وربوعها، مثلما اجتثته في تسعينات القرن الماضي.*​ *واعربت رئاسة الجمهورية عن ثقتها الكاملة في قدرات رجال القوات المُسلحة والشرطة في توفير الأمن والأمان في كافة أرجاء مصر، وأنها على يقين من أن حراس الوطن سيزودون عنه في مواجهة قوى الظلام والتطرف والإرهاب وما تستهدفه من عدم استقرار للبلاد.*
*واكدت رئاسة الجمهورية أن هذه الدماء الذكية التي سالت على أرض مصر إنما تُزيد الدولة المصرية إصراراً وتصميماً على دحر الإرهاب الأسود، الغريب عن تقاليد وسماحة الشعب المصري.*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*طالب حمدين صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبي،بالانتقام من قتلة الجنود، في تغريدة له، على "تويتر"، قائلا "كل يد تمتد بالغدر لقتل ضباطنا وجنودنا يجب بترها..إرهاب ﻻدين له وﻻ وطن.. رحم الله شهداءنا وألهم ذويهم الصبر واﻻحتمال".*​


​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكد السفير هاني صلاح المتحدث الرسمي لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء، عزم الدولة على مواجهة الإرهاب بكافة صوره وبشكل حازم وحاسم ، مشيرا إلي أن رئيس الوزراء علي اتصال دائم بالوزراء والأجهزة الأمنية المعنية لبحث سبل التعامل مع الإرهاب بطرق مختلفة.*​
*وقال السفير هانى صلاح في المؤتمر الصحفي الذى عقد اليوم عقب الاجتماعات المختلفة التى عقدها رئيس الوزراء "إنه يجرى بحث قانون مكافحه الإرهاب بشكل جدي ونتمني أن يصدر قريبا".
ووصف السفير صلاح، الأحداث الإرهابية التى وقعت مؤخرا وأخرها الاعتداء على أتوبيسات القوات المسلحة بشمال سيناء "بالمؤسفة والمؤلمة" ، وقال "لكننا سندحرها وأن الأوضاع تحت السيطرة".
ونفى المتحدث وجود أي نية لتغيير الحكومة أو أي من وزرائها، مشيرا إلى أن الأزمات متكررة، ونعمل علي الاستجابة للمواطن في القضايا الملحة ، موضحا أن الحكومة تشعر بمعاناة رجل الشارع وهي جزء من هذا الشعب.
وحول الحوادث الأخيرة، قال السفير هانى صلاح إن الدولة تواجه منظمات وجماعات تحصل علي دعم ومدربة على أعلى مستوى وأن الحكومة لديها الإصرار على مواجهة هذا الإرهاب الأسود.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*تقدم الدكتور نبيل العربي؛ الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية، بالتعازي للسيد المستشار عدلي منصور؛ الرئيس المؤقت لجمهورية مصر العربية، بضحايا حادث التفجير "الإرهابي" الذي وقع في مدينة رفح شمالي سيناء، وأدت إلى استشهاد إحدى عشر مجندا، وإصابة 37 آخريين.*
*جاء ذلك في اللقاء الذي عقده "الأمين العام" مع الرئيس "منصور" على هامش أعمال القمة العربية الأفريقية الثالثة في الكويت، حيث ندد "العربي" بهذه الجريمة النكراء، وتقدم بخالص التعازي لأسر الشهداء، متمنيا الشفاء العاجل للجرحى والمصابين.*


----------



## mary naeem (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اعتذر عن بشاعة الصورة
 و لكن لكى تعملوا ان اعداءنا ليسوا بشر  و لا يجب ان يأخذكم بهم رحمة
الصور دى مش معمولة بمكياج الجزيرة و لا اهالى  الشهداء دول هيطلعوا يتجاروا بدمائهم و لا هيروحوا التحرير او محمد محمود يعتصموا و  يقولوا القصاص و لا هيرفعوا لافتات يطالبوا بيها بأى شيئ
هما دول الشهداء بجد .. رحم الله شهداء مصر  

​  


​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ألقى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، كلمته عقب وصول جثامين شهداء حادث الإرهاب بالعريش إلى مطار ألماظة، وقال السيسى، إن الجنود الذين سقطوا هم أبناء مصر وأبنائنا سقطوا فى مجابهة الإرهاب، الذين يرفعون السلاح على المصريين، مضيفاً أنهم كانوا يدافعون عن الأمة وشعبها، وأن هذا الأمر لن يزيدنا إلا إصرارا.*
*وأضاف السيسى، أنه لا بد أن يعلم الجميع أننا مستعدون لأن نموت من أجل بقاء مصر، قائلا: "احنا مبنخفش لأننا عارفين أننا لو قتلنا واحنا بندافع عن بلادنا فاحنا شهداء".*
*وأكد السيسى أن كل من رفع السلاح على الجيش والشرطة فهو إرهابى ومجرم، لأنه يريد أن يدمر بلده ويقهر شعبه، مضيفا: "احنا موجودين عشان نمنع ونحارب ده". *
*وتابع: "هذا الأمر وهؤلاء الشهداء لن يزيدنا سقوطهم إلا إصرارا وعزيمة ويقينا إلى أن نظل نقاتل كل من يقاتلنا ويرفع السلاح فى مواجهة الجيش والشرطة والدولة، وربنا وحده عالم حجم الألم فى نفوسنا على أى شهيد يسقط، وربنا يعوض علينا". *​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*الشرقية - إيمان مهنا*
​ *اتشحت قرية المناسترلى مركز أبو كبير بالشرقية بالسواد حزنا على استشهاد أحد أبنائها فى الحادث الإرهابى الغاشم الذى استهدف أتوبيس يقل جنود القوات المسلحة صباح اليوم بالعريش. *​*





** فقد اصطفت النسوة فى حالة بكاء شديد وتعالت صرخاتهم وعويلهم، بينما شباب وشيوخ القرية قد استعدوا لاستقبال جثمان الشهيد الرقيب عبد الرحمن حسين إبراهيم أبو الفتوح"22 سنة". *
*والتقت "اليوم السابع" مع أسرة الشهيد، التى تحول المنزل لديها من مشهد الأفراح واستقبال التهانى بفرحة حفل خطوبة الشهيد إلى تعازى ومأتم بعد ما رحل الشهيد.*​* 





** وقالت شقيقتة الكبرى التى لم تتمالك أعصبها من الصراخ من هول الصدمة "حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى من قتلوا فرحتنا.. وتساءلت "ما ذنب أخى والشهداء فى استهدافهم وقتلهم؟!"*​* 





** ويكمل زوجها محمد أحمد البنا موظف "إن الشهيد كان قد عقد حفل خطبته على نجلتة عمه قبل أسبوعين ثم سافر لعمله، وكنا نستعد لاستقباله اليوم، إلاّ أنه عاد شهيدا"، مشيرا إلى أن آخر اتصال معه كان بالأمس، حيث اتصل للاطمئنان على شقيقته، حيث كانت قد أجرت عملية جراحية قبل أيام. *​* 





** ويضيف أن خطبيته وتدعى "نورهان هلال" تعرضت لصدمة عصيبة منذ أن سمعت الخبر، وتم نقلها لمستشفى أبو كبير. *​* 





** ويكمل نجل عمه الأكبر ويدعى محمد إبراهيم أبو الفتوح، مزراع، أن الشهيد كان أصغر أشقائه، وكان محبوب من كل أهالى البلد، مشيرا إلى أن له أربعة أشقاء، منهم الشقيق الأكبر ويدعى رضا ضابط بالمعاش، وإكرام وحامد و3 بنات، لافتا إلى أن والدهم توفى منذ 10 سنوات، وأن الأم مريضة بالقلب، وكان الشهيد هو فرحة قلبها الوحيد، وكانت فى حالة قلق عليه باستمرار بسبب الأحداث التى تمر بها البلاد، لافتا إلى أنهم سمعوا عن الخبر بالتليفزيون فظلوا يتصلوا عليه للاطمئنان إلا أنه لم يرد عليهم، ثم بعدها استقبلنا اتصالا من قائده بالجيش ليقع الخبر كالصاعقة على البلد كلها، حيث توجهت 15 سيارة مكروباص إلى مطار ألماظة لاستقبال جثمان الشهيد. *​* 





** ويضيف خالد يوسف، زوج شقيقة الشهيد الثانية "إننا نريد القصاص من القاتل الحقيقى، ولن نلقى بأى اتهام على فصيل سياسيى"، مؤكدا "لن نتنازل عن القصاص، فالشهيد كان خيرة الشباب، وكان خلوقا والجميع يحبه". *​* 























*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*


















*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*قال اللواء حمدى بخيت الخبير الإستراتيجى معلقاً على تفجير حافلات جنود " الشيخ زويد " بأن كل مستفيد من هذه الاعمال الإرهابية سوف يقوم بالإعلان عن مسئوليته وذلك خلال الأيام المقبلة ، ومن المعروف ان كل الأجهزة الإستخباراتية و جهات التمويل تقيس تمويل هذه العناصر الإرهابية طبقاً لأهداف معينة وتلك الأجهزة الإستخباراتية التى تمويل تلك العناصر ليس لها ايديلوجية فهى ايدلوجيتها عقيمة وبتختفى وراء عباءات الاسلام والدين .   وأضاف " بخيت " بأن التفجير يأتى فى اطار الاعمال الإرهابية والإجرامية التى تتم بسيناء بأعمال منفردة ، وذلك يأتى رداً على عمليات القوات المسلحة بتمشيط ومداهمة الأوكار الإرهابية والبؤر الإجرامية خلال الفترة السابقة لتضييق الحصار على تلك الجماعات التكفيرية المسلحة ، مما جعلها تكبدت جراء تلك العمليات خسائر بحجم كبير فى عناصرها سواء بالقتل او الأصابة او بالقبض عليهم .   وأشار إلى أن هذه العناصر الإرهابية تقوم بأعمال متفرقة إنتحارية لأنها لا تستطيع القيام بأعمال تنظيمية ، بحيث تقوم بعمل منظم تنتقل فيه من منطقة الى أخرى ولهذا تقوم بالتمركز فى مناطق متفرقة بأشخاص انتحاريين أو بإستخدام عبوات ناسفة فى مناطق أخرى ، بالإضافة إلى ان سيناء منطقة مترامية الاطراف بها بعد صحراوى مع القدرة على التخفى فى مناطق فراده وبالتالى فإن ذلك يعطى فرصة لتلك العناصر الإرهابية ، كما يجب علينا ان نتحسس ضد كل هذا بمعنى ان يتم زيادة أعمال تأمين حافلات الجنود مع زيادة المداهمات بكل قوة وحزم الى جانب السيطرة على المشهد ويجب ايضاً ان لايكون هناك رحمة مع العناصر المشتبه فيها ، ومن الدروس المستفادة من تلك الأعمال الإرهابية هو ان يكون لكل تحرك حماية وتأمين* ​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا يرحمهم امين*​


----------

